# Scalp problem



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

My scalp is itching very very bad. Thought maybe Thumper had brought cooties in from work. He looked at my scalp and said that it was very very dry.

No dandruff type stuff. Just like your skin does in winter. Just drrrryyyy.

So I washed my head with baby shampoo and added tea tree oil(about 6 drops) and it is still itching . What else can I do?

My hair is down past my waist.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Apple cider vinegar for the itch. Apply with a cotton ball.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> Apple cider vinegar for the itch. Apply with a cotton ball.


A number of years ago my students had head lice. My head itched like crazy during that time. I bought some neem oil and some tea tree oil. I keep them in my shower. The school nurse who checked my students for a few weeks checked my head several times and told me I had no signs of lice. Years later and my head still itches. It is itching right now.

I have also used vinegar in the past to rinse my hair when I am in the shower. I just bought a jug for my shower to start rinsing my head with a cup filled with water and some vinegar when I shower for this very purpose. I will keep you posted about how it is working.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You may have a skin condition. It could be due to the fall weather. I know I sometimes get itchy skin over the winter.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Can use all the help I can get. I have raked my scalp with my fingernails from the itching until it is actually getting sore.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

so odd that you've brought this up. I'm having the same issue. mine is right behind my ears and just inside my hairline there but not where my glasses lay. very dry, very flaky and since I was scratching very red. I started to use some medicated goldbond body lotion on it yesterday. its helped with the itching. still feels rough and flaky yet but its only been one day. I have to rub more lotion on it.

does psoriasis run in your family? I had an aunt with a very very severe case her whole life so I'm wondering if I might be getting a mild (hopefully) case.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Coconut oil.

You can use it as a mask for your hair or just apply at the scalp. When my psoriasis acts up I use coconut oil massaged into my scalp and leave it in til I shower the next morning. (I use a cowash instead of shampoo for both my scalp and coily hair.) 

I heard tea tree oil is good but I notice it dries out my skin. It makes my scalp burn as well is I have scratched too much.

Argan oil works for dry hair and scalp so maybe give that a try.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> My scalp is itching very very bad. Thought maybe Thumper had brought cooties in from work. He looked at my scalp and said that it was very very dry.
> 
> No dandruff type stuff. Just like your skin does in winter. Just drrrryyyy.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Hemp Oil?

https://healthyhempoil.com/hemp-oil-benefits-for-hair/


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Pine Tar Shampoo works for me. I get it at Lehman's. In fact I just placed an order for more last week.

https://www.lehmans.com/p-1500-grandpas-pine-tar-liquid-shampoo-8-oz-bottle.aspx


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

What Grimm said.

My oldest daughter uses coconut or olive oil on her hair when her scalp itches. Her hair is halfway down her back and she rubs the oils into the roots, leaves it on for several hours and washes it out before she goes to bed.

She seems to think it helps with split ends also! lol


----------



## rt66paul (Apr 15, 2016)

My wife had a nail salon for years. She found some eucaliptus oil(from Oz - duh) and that would fix the fungas under the nails. She uses it on skin and it is supposed to be great for scalps. It was the best product by for that she ever used.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

rt66paul said:


> My wife had a nail salon for years. She found some eucaliptus oil(from Oz - duh) and that would fix the fungas under the nails. She uses it on skin and it is supposed to be great for scalps. It was the best product by for that she ever used.


I hope she diluted it for topical use. essential oils can be dangerous in concentrated amounts.


----------



## rt66paul (Apr 15, 2016)

While she used a stronger solution for the nail fungus (some nail shops do not even treat, they just overlay the fungus. There were some that came to her that had to have a couple of nails removed, just to get at the problem. Some shops offer tea or coffee and do not care about anything else) So, she would treat and show them how, but of course, you must follow directions. If it stings, there ia a problem, many times that sting says it is doing it's job.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

rt66paul said:


> While she used a stronger solution for the nail fungus (some nail shops do not even treat, they just overlay the fungus. There were some that came to her that had to have a couple of nails removed, just to get at the ptoblem. Some shops offer tea or cofee and do not care about anything else) So, she would treat and show them how, but or course, you must follw directions. If it stings, there ia a problem, many times that sting says it is doing it's job.


Are you sure she wasn't using Tea tree oil? I have never heard of using Eucalyptus for a fungal infection.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Head and Shoulders, been using it since HS, full head of hair, no dandruff, no itching.

Baby shampoo is for babies.

*Rancher*


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

Coconut oil or baby oil massaged into the skin/scalp. Plus if you shampoo everyday, there really is no need. Shampoo every three days is good. I know it sounds nasty but most hair doesn't need daily washing. Wet your hair and stop overdoing the shampoo.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

+1 for head and shoulders.


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

If you do not want to go the natural way, Neutrogena T-Gel this is the #1 choice by dermatologists. It does work but it stinks. We have used it before in our home and it did solve my husbands issue.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Some baking soda instead of, or mixed with, your shampoo can help. I also second the coconut/olive oil suggestions.


----------

